# Best climbing spikes?



## NebClimber (Jan 15, 2004)

I do not own a pair of climbing spikes. Need some imput as to a good make and model for use on removals.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## NeTree (Jan 15, 2004)

I use the Buckinghams with the velcro uppers. I've used Bashlins, and liked them better though.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 15, 2004)

Bashlins, with solid aluminum pads lined with dense foam. No question in my mind  .


----------



## fmueller (Jan 15, 2004)

I got a pair of cheapo Buckinghams that work fine except the straps they sent don't fit around my fat feet or big boots on the bottom. I run the straps through the slot on the shaft ot the climber then try to get it around my foot. They are so tight I have to use pliers to cinch them up tight enough so my feet don't slip out. Either I'm doin something stupid or my feet/boots are too big. Haven't seen anywhere to get bigger straps. Anybody know? The catalog I got these from only have one size strap. As far as climbing they don't kill your legs and have a good bite and hqave'nt had to sharpen gaffs yet. I think I paid like 120 or so for climber, pads, and too small straps. Got them from this outfit in Ohio.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds like you have the wrong straps. Is it a 1 piece strap or 2-piece with a RING?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't know why the straps, especially on the lowers, aren't longer. I used to take a wrap on the shank, but I got tired of needing pliers to cinch 'em up. 

Their at least two inches too short! 

Mine has the ring. I might go back to rigging a dog collar up- I like to take a wrap on the shank.


----------



## Burnham (Jan 15, 2004)

You boys musta got big feets!!

The straps on my old Buckinghams (with the split ring straps) were at least 8 inches beyond the buckle when cinched up. 

Seems like an easy fix...Slide the strap, the half without the buckle, off the split ring. Get that dog collar riveted back on itself after cutting off the buckle. Slide the dog collar on the split ring...there ya go, so long as the dog collar will fit the buckle on the original strap you left on the ring.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 15, 2004)

I have the ones that are one piece with no ring. The dog collar idea sounds good. I have two dogs. One for each foot!


----------



## Burnham (Jan 15, 2004)

If you ever do decide to buy new purpose-made straps I'd go with the ringed ones. They allow a snugger strap-down because the strap can change angle smoothly as it comes from the heel, then wraps over the top of your foot. Lotsa suppliers sell them.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 15, 2004)

When I was taking down a lot of big thick barked pines in north carolina I bought permanent gaff buckinghams because of their 3 1/2'' spur. I still have them and use them from time to time. I have the Tripple Thick T pads on mine and find them pretty comfortable. I've also climbed on bashlin's with the super wrap pads but didn't like them, its all personal preferance. DON'T skimp on good boots though!!!


----------



## Davidsinatree (Jan 15, 2004)

Nebclimber, I started on stringer-brooks climbers 2'' gaffs. I thought they were the best you could get........well I was wrong. I was kicking out enough to hurt my confidence in using gaffs.
I did a little research and bought myself a pair of klien 2.5'' gaffs with triple thick weaver t-pads. Very comfy and I have yet to kick out ''knock on wood''. You dont have to kick your gaff in, like I was with the brooks climbers. They bite like a cats claw.  
I would stay away from stringer-brooks. However there are some I know who like them, not me.
The only draw back to the kliens are, they penatrate so deep in pine it can be tough to pull them back out if you been in one spot for a bit. 

Here is a pic of the 2. Compare the gaff shape.
sony 5pixl, resized to a4.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Jan 15, 2004)

heres another. same size pic.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 15, 2004)

I've allways wanted to try those Kliens out, the angle and bite looks good.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 15, 2004)

I've used Buckinghams, Bashlins, and Kleins and used several different pad types but since I don't use them enough to have tuff shins they all seem a little uncomfortable until I took a tip from the professional speed climbers and started making my own.

Some of them custom mold fiberglass pads but I just get some stout sheet aluminum and a piece of firewood the size of my leg to get the bend started. I drill the upper part of the spurs and use a grade 8 bolt and fender washers (smooth out the bolt that goes against your leg like a carraige bolt) to attach it to the pad. Bend a strip of aluminum to hold up the straps and use rivets to attach. I use a soccer shin guard under my pants and since the pad swivels and the shin gaurd distributes the pressure you can concentrate on your work instead of your sore shins. 

Early climbers had to make alot of their own gear as they couldn't buy it in those days. I know it's not for everyone but there is something to be said for custom made gear. I think they cost me about 30 bucks (that includes the $20 soccer gaurds). One set I made out of aluminum diamond plate just for kicks. If you look on page 91 of Beranek's book on the far right you'll see something similiar to what I made. He uses a ball joint but I use different size washers between the spur and pad for lateral flex and a nylock nut facing the tree on mine.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Jan 15, 2004)

Stihl sponcers a timber sports dinner-show in a new outdoor arena over looking table rock lake near branson,mo. Went last year to see what the buzz was about. Waayy cool!!!
One of the events was speed climbing. Had some world champ from sweden. He could smoke up the pole & drop back down with his gaffs barly pecking the pole. After the show I went down to take a look at his gaffs. They looked like something you would find laying next to some train tracks. Old style leg irons and the gaffs had been heated up to bend them forward so they would release faster. I was expecting to see some high tech stuff.
One of the guys was using wolf claws, he did not act as though he liked them much. I wish I had some good pics. If you ever get to branson,mo. check it out.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 15, 2004)

I've been wearing those soccer shin guards since the middle '80s.

They WORK!


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 15, 2004)

I've used Kleins, Bashlins, Buckinghams and Stringer-Brooks. I like Kleins the best because their gaffs really stick. I always use the shorter pole gaffs for trees here, since they are thin barked. The tree gaffs are so long that the sides of your boot is about 1.5 inches away. I think the velcro pads with the metal inserts are the most uncomfortable pads made. The velcros w/o the inserts are very comfortable.


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 16, 2004)

rocky, some hooks use single straps for the bottom.I know the cheapo buckingham does. I have the bashlin aluminum and I like them. I tried the kliens and did not like the feel of my feet being so far away from the tree.Maybe it was just what I was used to.


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 16, 2004)

Well it is entirely possible that asplundh found another way to pinch a few pennies, but our company issue hooks have only 1 bottom strap. It has to be folded around in a way that I don't even want to try to explain without pics. But they do work well.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topnotchtree _
> *Well it is entirely possible that asplundh found another way to pinch a few pennies, but our company issue hooks have only 1 bottom strap. It has to be folded around in a way that I don't even want to try to explain without pics. But they do work well. *



Asplundh go cheap on stuff? Nah... Never....

I agree with Rocky.


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok,ok, I just went to buckinghams website and they sell 2 kinds of climbers. Ring climbers or loop climbers. loop climbers had a rectangular shaped ring to put a single strap thru. I will get a pic or 2 tomorrow of our company issue cheepos.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Koa Man _
> [B The tree gaffs are so long that the sides of your boot is about 1.5 inches away. [/B]





When I was finally tired of kicking out and forced myself to climbing full-time ONLY on longshanks, that illusion you spoke of eventually went away.  

I mean, think about it.

Your standing on your spurs. If you didn't look down, you would never even notice the 1.5 inches. At least thats the mindset I've got. I can climb poles, smooth-barked trees, no problemo.

It would be nice to have a set of both, but right now I just rock out with what I've got.

Thats the cool thing about trims.... no hooks!


----------



## rbtree (Jan 16, 2004)

I too have climbed on Brooks, Bashlin, B'ham and Klein's. I have some almost new Wolfclaws for sale.

My alum Bashlins were stolen, I liked them, but except for the weight, prefer the Klein tree gaffs, have used the same pair for 30 years, with the alum/foam Cadillac pads, which are superior to all else, even the more expensive cushion wrappers, at least for me.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 17, 2004)

MB,
I disagree with the statement about if I did not look down I would not notice the difference between the (Klein) tree and pole gaffs. I have less tendency to kick out using the pole gaffs, especially on palms. The tree gaffs extra length is useless if the gaffs are only going in about a 1/4-1/2 inch. That is about the depth of penetration I get on the coconut palms and most other trees around here. I find the tree gaffs are much harder to stand on with your boot so far away from the tree. It is wobbly and if you ever used it on a palm blowing in the wind, you would know what I mean.

Before someone starts getting on my case, I do not use gaffs on trees that are not being removed, except for coconut palms, but that was fully discussed in another thread.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats cool, Kman. If I climbed mostly smooth barked trees I'm sure I would ditch the longshanks. I seem to allways be in cottenwoods and vine covered pecans, so I really need to stick and shortshanks don't glue me to the tree as well.
 
I'm the only climber around here who climbs on longshanks, sooooo there is the chance I'm the oddball!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 17, 2004)

The shorter the shank the more comfortable to stand on. I like to ladder up past the thick bark, so the short shank isn't much problem even in thick bark. It would be best to have two pairs though, one long, one short.

Rb is righ on about the Alum/foam Caddilac pads, they are best.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 17, 2004)

Where I really notice the superior comfort of short gaffs is in small diameter wood. With the Brooks pole gaffs I can contact the spar with my boot heel. With long gaffed Bucks I can't- which means a tendency to wobble and wander around the spar-and peel the gaff tip out.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 17, 2004)

I totally agree that pole gaffs are easier to use in thin barked trees. I oughta get some. But climbing on most any length gaff is old hat for me, so why bother.


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 17, 2004)

Another plus to using to using the long gaffs is working on dead or dying trees where the bark is falling off or not adhered to the wood very firmly. The long gaffs can get a bite in the wood where a short gaff might not penatrate as good, this also applies when you encounter soft or decayed wood in a tree.

My first pair of spurs were short gaffs. I never cared for them because I could never get a good bite when I needed to. When I got a pair of long gaffs I never switched back. As far as this comfort and climbing small dia. wood issue, I have never had a problem with either one while using long gaff spurs.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 17, 2004)

For me, shortshanks = kickouts, longshanks = NO kickouts.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 17, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the HC14 climbers that Bashlin was supposed to come out with? They had a prototype at the TCI Expo in Baltimore back in 1998, I think it was, and the rep said it was about 2 years away from being released. It had swivel footpads and two small gaffs on each side. I tried it on and it seemed pretty good. Haven't heard anything about it since.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *... sooooo there is the chance I'm the oddball! *




Butch, an oddball, NEVER.<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_205.gif' border=0></a>


Carl


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 17, 2004)

There have been many times I coulda used a gaff on the outside. That would be cool, I'ld like to see 'em!


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 17, 2004)

MB,
I didn't express myself clearly. The two small gaffs were side by side on the inside. None on the out side. Each gaff was about 1/4 the diameter of the Klein gaff. It made very small holes in a log they had there.


----------



## seanlarkin (Jan 17, 2004)

Koa,
This is for you buddy. I can't believe I remembered these things. This is from a Bashlin ad appearing in the October 1999 issue of the Arborist News.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 17, 2004)

Those things look WILD! And they look like their light as a feather! I wonder how many they ever sold, or did they never get past the prototype.


I sthil think it would be neat to have a smaller, outside gaff!


----------



## Davidsinatree (Jan 17, 2004)

Anyone using the geckoes out there? I really like the hook design.
I seen a pair close up, but never put them on. They are feather lite.........um....if you're still using them there has been a recall on them. I'd like to see an american co. pick up that design and correct the flaws.


----------



## seanlarkin (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by David Hardman _
> *I'd like to see an american co. pick up that design and correct the flaws. *



Your wish is granted...


----------



## Curtis James (Jan 22, 2004)

I have used gaffs on occasion. The ones I used at my old job, had no key ring just the rectangular loop making it very difficult to put the strap around ones foot. Only recently did I use a pair with the ring. Much nicer. 
Those T2s look awsome but I was wondering if they come with an angled shaft? That seems like it would be a little more comfortable. I am kinda in the market myself for some gaffs and I've been debating on the pole or tree hook for some time. It seems pretty split. I'll be buying alot of other toys first any way.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 22, 2004)

I think ultimately, the best climbing spikes are the one's you're comfortable on & in.

Everyone has their preferance.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thats right Erik. And make sure they are sharp. Any real tree climbing Gaffs 2 straps per leg and are sharp will do the trick. Or.... if you feel strong, climbing rope and arm strenght. (if you are young still, not like me.)


----------



## john in sc (Jan 24, 2004)

I also use the klien climbers and they dig in deep enough that i have to work them out sometimes but at least i know im not sliding down the tree.


----------



## shoot501 (Jan 29, 2004)

Need some professional help here. I want to climp a tree. What are the best gaffs for a newbee that will be climbing mostly large oaks. Long spikes I'm guessing would be best, just want to know what brand are easier to learn on. Might only use them once but I just gotta try it, thanks.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shoot501 _
> *Need some professional help here. I want to climp a tree. What are the best gaffs for a newbee that will be climbing mostly large oaks. Long spikes I'm guessing would be best, just want to know what brand are easier to learn on. Might only use them once but I just gotta try it, thanks. *





Don't gaff yurself!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 29, 2004)

Those funky Robo Gaffs never made it past prototype.

Everyone laughed in at the shows for two years.

Might work for pole climbing, but the two spikes got in the test climbers way and the articulation cause problems.


----------



## shoot501 (Jan 29, 2004)

Rocky I 've read everything I can and there is so many opinions. I thought by including " large oaks " and " newbee " someone who has already been there, done that, could steer me in the right direction.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 30, 2004)

Spikes are like saddles... very personal. The saddle and gaff combo I feel most comfortable in/with may totally NOT work for someone else. 

That said, if you're inexperienced on gaffs at all, it makes the recommendation even harder, and makes most people hesitant to say anything at all besides HIRE A PRO. We have plenty of people making in into the injuries/fatalities section already.

If you must, try Buckinghams, 3-1/2" gaffs. Leather T-pads are basic, but the velcro-wraps are alot more comfy. Tall boots help alot- I use 12" Wolvie steel shanks on hooks.

I hope you're only spiking a tree to remove it??

Climb safe.


----------



## shoot501 (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank's netree that's what I was needing. I have no intention of becoming an arborist, I just have the urge to climb a tree. I've got several old trees that are dying from the RedOak bore beetle so nothing will be hurt. Some people want to fly a plane or drive a race car but I'm just to country for that kind of stuff. As to getting hurt I'm pretty careful these days, don't heal as quick as I used to. I will rig a safety line and harness before I try it. I've climbed towers before but this looks like more fun, thank's again.


----------



## wiley_p (Jan 30, 2004)

I do a lot of removals out west and in the city I can count on 1 hand in ther last year the number of times I used my long points. Get a pair of pole gaffs, you will have a much easier time of it.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 30, 2004)

I like the pole gaffs too. I have used (needed) the long gaffs only twice in the past 20 years while removing some thick barked eucs. Even then, after the first 30 ft., the bark wasn't so thick anymore and pole gaffs would have worked fine. 

As far as those Robo climbers, I wish Bashlin would have fine tuned the set up. Placing the twin spikes closer together and getting rid of the articulation might have helped. I still would like to try out a set on a palm tree.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, I use Klein tree gaffs, but they work just fine worn down a half inch or so. I've some long B'hams, but let the hired help use 'em. Ascenders or a ladder will get ya up past most of the thick bark.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 30, 2004)

SHOOT501 WROTE "I've got several old trees that are dying from the RedOak bore beetle so nothing will be hurt."
Kinda like saying.. "You always wanted to jab someone full of holes with an ice pick and Grandpa was dying of cancer, so you tried it out on him.... All his yelling and screaming took the fun out of it, but at least nothing was hurt" 
The use of spikes on a live tree is a violent act..... very violent.... though many may not be sensetive to the tree.... Anyone out there ever heard a tree scream before???
If you are planning on using a rope and saddle anyhow, you might as well learn basic tree climbing techniques and do it right.... I think all experienced climbers agree, climbing without spikes is more fun.. we only use spikes when we're "forced" to do so.... 
Spikeless climbing requires a little more effort and finess, which is a trade of for a greater sense of freedom and escape from the earthboud world..
Good luck with it and be careful... 
Perhaps we could find you a mentor.... Someone down your way to set up a recreational tree climbing day....


----------



## Curtis James (Jan 30, 2004)

I have to agree with Daniel. The, "this is might be fun", is limb walking and trusting your saddle and rope with your life. That is where the butterflies come from. Gaffs are uncofortable tools we use to remove hazzards or chunk out a pole that cannot be dropped. They aren't fun in the conopy.


----------



## shoot501 (Jan 30, 2004)

Murphy if I do climb a tree it will be one of the ones the logging crew left because it was too far gone to make a log. And as for the butterflies, I'm 54 and anything that can give me a spark and get my heart pumping is worth a try. Haven't you ever had the urge to get on a D-9 cat and push some dirt or drive the alcan highway? This is just something I wanted to try and I'm pretty sure it will happen. Thank's for the concerns, I won't hurt any good trees and I sure ain't gonna hurt me.


----------



## jamie (Jan 30, 2004)

*learn to climb*

learn to climb trees in general.... i find it really relaxing chillin in a tree and waiting to see what happens......ive found that reclusive birds are more than accomodating and will become quite inquisitive of this new feature in their habitat.....

the rest of my squad climbs with ear muffs down, i hate that, i like to hear the wind in the trees and the noises the tree makes.....

does that sound a little bit tooo new age????


jamie


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Not if your muddle name is Yanni


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Middle....type-o sorry


----------



## blackwaterguide (Feb 1, 2004)

the guy that does'nt like the brooks spurs is opposite my opinion. I worked the ice sorm in K,C, 2001? Got my first taste of Springer's lineman and climber supply. I believe two of the smartass sales gals will take down a pretty good business. I think one was the owner. As I had absolutely no equipment with but saws and, boots, clothes; they made out like a bu nch of bandits. But those gaffs by Brooks are most certainly top-of-the-line. In fact, there was one woman employed there that had been building saddles for OVER 30 yrs. She's cool


----------

